# Re: Should a sexual connection be a deal breaker?



## mglowfairy (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Should a sexual connection be a deal breaker?*

been reading alot of threads my husband and i have decided not to live together anymore we are bothe in the process of finding other places to live we have been together 6 years on oddly enough valentines day. he started drinking again last year after beingf clean for five years hes alos been on painkillers for 3 years been finding other stuff in the house that has upset me. drug wise. he told me last week that he has stopped though. because of all the game i dont know whether to believe him or not he got caught in november for his 4th dui and is now facing jailtime his next courtdate is 2-18-09 two weeks ago he wanted things to end so we have been packing to move out. now after all this planning he tells me he loves me and doesnt want to split up so mind you i am still going i am going to be strong oh we havent had sex in a while either and i feel like he is punishing me so i feel to do it back. i know i went off track but i will start thread on new info on our relationship


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Should a sexual connection be a deal breaker?*

i dont know about a sexual connection being a deal breaker, but drug and alcohol use is a deal breaker for me. I actually dislike alcohol so much that i married a man that's allergic to the stuff. no chance for issues there.


----------



## TGolbus (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: Should a sexual connection be a deal breaker?*

Agree with above - add in disception....not a good mix.
Be strong and see if he has a true desire to change.


----------

